# Lamb Chops & Pizza Maters



## justpassingthru (Sep 7, 2011)

The pizza maters we smoked were so good the family requested more, so Sunday Mrs JPT brought home a dozen ripe maters from the Farmer's Market, I was all prepared to smoke them last night and then I found I didn't have enough foil cups so the smoke was postponed.

Today while I was at the store I cruised through the meat department and they had lamb chops on sale, ...some followed me home.

This morning we also delivered a small truck load of cabinets, so I spent the afternoon cleaning up the shop, which means I could quit work early today, this smoke turned into a delivery celebration dinner.

At lunch time we ground up some rosemary and thyme, added some onion and garlic powder, salt and pepper, lightly brushed the chops with olive oil, added the spices and into the fridge for the afternoon.

I fired up the WSM using Guava for the smoke and prepped the maters.

I've added a middle grate to my WSM, very convenient, the middle grate temp is almost the same as the top grate, here are the chops and maters about 30 minutes in.














Pops taught me to keep my temps below boiling, ...the WSM doing what it does best.







After 1 1/2 hours the IT was 135°, took them off, foiled and resting.







Dinner time, lamb chops, pizza mater and orzo with fresh basil and Parmesan.







Here's the Bear view, ...we like 'em rare.







Thanks friends for looking at my Q-view.

Gene


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 7, 2011)

great looking grub you have there... nice job bet  it was tasty


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 7, 2011)

What all you got in the maters? looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

That all looks Great, Gene !!!!

I gotta try those Awesome looking "Meateater Maters" too!!!!

Nice BearView too!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## roller (Sep 7, 2011)

Everything looks great even the lamb...

Bear I have seen your Tomatoes  there to small....lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

Roller said:


> Everything looks great even the lamb...
> 
> Bear I have seen your Tomatoes  there to small....lol


I know---I might have to buy some---My only non-cherry plant didn't do too good.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jpenny2525 (Sep 7, 2011)

Man, that just makes me HUNGRY for some BBQ!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JP


----------



## justpassingthru (Sep 7, 2011)

tyotrain, thanks, they were very delicious.

AL, thank you.

sunman, thank you, ...sliced green olives, sliced 'shrooms, Italian sausage, pizza sauce, Emmental, Gruyere and Mozz.

Bear, thanks, you need to buy some, ...you'll be surprised at how good they are.

Roller, thank you, if you eat 'gator ya outta try some lamb some time, I used to not like it, all I every had tasted was from the raunts, but when I made it myself I became hooked.

jp, thank you.

Gene


----------



## venture (Sep 7, 2011)

Gene, that is perfection on a plate!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

